# UPDATED: Eheim Pro 3 2075 Review



## itstricky11

UPDATED 17/01/11 - Please see the bottom of this post

Inspired by the "Gear Guide" section of PFK, I am pleased to finally have something which I can contribute to the UKAPS - my review of the Eheim 2075 External Filter. 

The 2075 is the second largest of the "Pro 3" range of filters, with the 2080 being the largest and it also has two smaller siblings - the 2073 and the 2071. I bought the 2075 shortly after it was launched, and at the time it was not available from any UK suppliers, so mine was imported from Aquaristic in Germany.
I have had this filter running for about six months now, so I finally feel in a good position to be able to provide some sensible feedback on its performance. Lets get on with the unboxing!

The unit itself







As you can see, the box is monsterous. The 500ml bottle of Seachem Prime is provided to give some scale to the box.






Everything inside is packed with the normal level of German precision. All of the parts feel well built and exude quality, as I have come to expect from Eheim.






This is the full contents of the box, with the normal green Eheim intake and spraybar outlets






Here are the contents of the little plastic accessories bag - the intake strainer, "shepherds crook" outlet pipe, figure-of-eight hose clamp, spraybar end cap, intake/outlook hooks, rubber feet for the canister, and a bunch of suckers (heh!)






This is the inlet-outlet attachment. It is a cartridge which captures both hoses, and is released by shutting the valve to the "off" position, and then pressing the red button on the front into the casing. The cartridge then just pops up for removal. Also visible at the back is the grey priming button which is great for using whole-palm pressure.






The top of the canister and pump housing are held fast by one clip on each side, which lift up and out to disengage the pump housing for removal.






Top of the canister removed, the prefilter tray is visible on top.






The prefilter tray takes a single blue foam, and is designed to catch the larger bits before the water passes onto the lower media. In practise, this seems to work really well, as it seems to be the only part of the filter media that I have to clean - once a fortnight seems to be ample for my tank.






Top tray, containing the floss pad, and Eheim SUBSTRATpro, biological media. the cover slots on over the top and hooks into the handles on either side of the tray, keeping the floss pad from being sucked up into the middle of the prefilter tray. Notice how the cover has an oval demarkation in the centre - this is where the prefilter tray slots into it, and the base of the pump housing then slots into the same shape in the prefilter tray.






Tray two, containing Eheim BioMech 






Trays three and four, both containing Eheim Mechpro
Supplied media in more detail












From top to bottom, Mechpro, Biomech and Substratpro. The supplied media is definitely the best media I have ever had supplied with a filter, and is in my opinion better than those shipped with the Tetratec EX 700 and Fluval 305, both of which I have previously used on other tanks. The only problem with the Mechpro is its tendancy to float when cleaning the canister....
The Biomech is an interesting shape - they are square and much fatter in the middle than the edges, however have a circular indentation on each side to improve their surface area. It is also very porous, providing lots of room for denitrifying bacteria.

The pump housing






The underside of the pump housing slots into the centre of the prefilter tray, so water travels into the filter, through the prefilter tray, then goes down to the bottom of the canister via a triangular tube formed along the corners of all of the media trays. It is drawn up through the media, and then through a small trapdoor (around the size of a penny piece) in the middle of the prefilter tray. Above you can see the underside of the pump housing with the impeller cover removed.






This is the top of the pump housing with the inlet-outlet cartridge ejected






And this is the cartridge itself. You can clearly see the locking mechanism in the middle which rotates with the flow control valve as it is turned on to lock the cartridge into the canister.

The Eheim 2075 in use - a six-month view

When I initially purchased this external canister filter, I had intended to review it almost immediately, however I am glad that I have taken the time to experience it in use in order to be able to provide a users experience.

The good:

Overall, the Eheim 2075 has provided exceptional service. The water in the 120L planted tank it is attached to remains crystal clear and completely free of ammonia or nitrite as far as my test kits can tell. I have had no need to change from the media supplied with the unit itself, and I am still using the original floss pad as with careful cleaning it has lasted really well, however is now starting to loose it's shape. I was impressed to find that Eheim supply four floss pads and one blue prefilter pad in a media set (Eheim part #2616710) which has cost me less than Â£7 from an online retailer. Assuming that the floss pads continue to last as long as the first one, Â£7 for two years worth of floss pads is exceptional value for money.

Flow rates remain high even when the prefilter filter needs cleaning.

The bad: 

Where Eheim haven't done quite so well is the design of the primer button location - it sits right behind/under the hoses, which being 16/22mm are quite stiff. Also, priming can prove a bit difficult at times, but I found that it makes a real difference to have the pump outlet above the water line when attempting to prime. With the outlet above water level, priming can often be done with two or three pushes of the primer.

The downright ugly:

The Eheim standard inlets and outlet are a bit like Marmite, in that either you love them or you hate them. I for one hate them, and have subsequently replaced them with Installation Sets 1 and 2 (Eheim parts #4005300 and #4005310). These have resulted in a much more flexible placement of components, and due to the relatively shallow depth of my tank at 12" and my desire to have my Rhinox diffuser under the intake, I only needed to use one of the three modular sections of the intake tube, allowing me to extend set two by an additional 10cm by utilising a spraybar, intake, spraybar, intake, spraybar layout. Also note that you can purchase additional modules to lengthen the intakes and spraybar with the installation sets - a 20cm extension (two 10cm lenths) costs about Â£5.

Conclusion

I will never, ever purchase another brand of external canister. The initial up-front cost was a little steep (about Â£180 inc. delivery) and having used Fluval and Tetratec canisters in the past I was skeptical about the benefits of an Eheim, however I am now a total Eheim convert.

If you have any questions I will be happy to field them, and I would also be grateful of any constructive criticism you may have of my review as this is the first product review I have ever written!

UPDATE - 17/01/11

I have decided to update this review after having now owned my two 2075's are both around 18 months old. Unfortunately, this update takes a much more downbeat tone than six months ago.

Late June last year, the first unit I purchased shortly after product launch started leaking. The leak is internal to the pump head, and water either ran out of the square hole on the left hand side of the pump head, or down the electrical flex. The leak started off slowly, but quickly increased to leaking around a litre and a half to two litres a day. I contacted Eheim technical support by email on the 7th of July, and after numerous emails backward and forward with them, it took until the 27th September for them to dispatch a replacement pump head to me, along with a request that I send the faulty unit back at my own cost! When I approached them about the €80 that UPS quoted me for shipping to Germany, they said that they would "get back to me", and I am yet to hear anything since.

Fortunately the replacement pump head solved the problem. Unforunately, the second unit I purchased from the nice folks at AquaEssentials has also since started leaking in exactly the same manner -  slowly at first, however I got home from work today to find that it had emptied about 10 litres of water onto my lounge floor in the 10 hours I have been out.

To be honest, with a two and a half month warranty turn-around from Eheim and the constant mopping up of water from my carpet in the meantime, I just don't have the energy required to organise replacement of this unit, especially considering its the second unit to have done this to me in the space of six months. I also feel that unless Eheim have made any product design changes to these filters since launch, I can expect further leaks to start occurring once the pump heads reach about 18 months old. For now, I have gone back to using a three year old Fluval 205 which I have had no issues with at all, and £400's worth of Eheim 2075's are shortly headed for the bin.

Take away from this review two things:

1. In my experience, the 2075 pump head is prone to leaking. Bearing in mind that this same pump head is used all on the "Pro 3" series pumps, this is likely to affect all models
2. Eheim technical support is sorely lacking, especially when their products can be considered "premium" products. 

You can be quite sure that I won't be buying Eheim again, but also that anything I buy to replace them will be reviewed right here on UKAPS!

Disclaimer

This review is all my own hard work and copyright, and has been provided exclusively for the benefit of ukaps.org forum members, so please do not plagerise it or my photos by posting it, or portions thereov elsewhere on the internet without my express permission. I will happily provide un-watermarked and original size photographs if asked, however the decision to provide these will remain entirely mine.


----------



## TDI-line

*Re: Eheim Pro 3 2075 Review*

Nice review Itstricky.

I too changed the classic Eheim green stuff, but have used the JBL inlet and outlets which are identical, but in black.


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Eheim Pro 3 2075 Review*

Great write up !

I bought the 2075 last month (Â£145 from Zooplus, delivered in 2 days   ) and am so far very pleased with it - the flow rate seems very good.  I have found it a little tricky to prime, but thanks for the tip - I'll give that a go.

Cheers

Tony


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: Eheim Pro 3 2075 Review*

Great review  I wonder if one of these beasts fits inside my Rio cabinet!! 
Thanks for taking the time to write the article


----------



## Ross

*Re: Eheim Pro 3 2075 Review*

I got my 2073 from zooplus for 126 its a fantastic filter lots of flow


----------



## swackett

*Re: Eheim Pro 3 2075 Review*

Good review, thinking of getting one now, could you confirm if the power cable plugs into the pump head or is it permanetly attached?

I have 2078 and on this model it has a small tranformer in the cable and a small plug that you plug into the pump head, this is great as you do not to have to take the cable and plug to the sink when cleaning.

Thanks,


----------



## itstricky11

*Re: Eheim Pro 3 2075 Review*

Hi Swackett,
No, on the 2075 there is no in-line transformer, and therefore the power lead is permanantly moulded into the pump head.

Hope that helps!


----------



## sulfur

*Re: Eheim Pro 3 2075 Review*

Great review!  I'm debating if I want to buy another 2028 or try out the 2075 for my 2nd tank setup.  I have owned a 2028 for 8 yrs w/out issues, except the head gasket is starting to leak this year (known issue, if I knew I would've maintained it better w/ Vaseline all these years).

Re: Priming.  For my 2028 I have never had to prime even once in 8 years.  It sits on the ground and if I fill it up with water all the way to the green lattice plate before putting the head unit back on, then as soon as I click the hose connector back on, I can hear water filling up the rest of the unit and the filter would work as soon as I plug power back on.  See if you can get the 2075 to do the same?


----------



## Themuleous

*Re: Eheim Pro 3 2075 Review*



> I will never, ever purchase another brand of external canister. The initial up-front cost was a little steep (about Â£180 inc. delivery) and having used Fluval and Tetratec canisters in the past I was skeptical about the benefits of an Eheim, however I am now a total Eheim convert.



Ditto, after I got the 2080 and an compact +3000.

Excellent products.

Sam


----------



## itstricky11

*Re: Eheim Pro 3 2075 Review*



			
				sulfur said:
			
		

> Re: Priming.  For my 2028 I have never had to prime even once in 8 years.  It sits on the ground and if I fill it up with water all the way to the green lattice plate before putting the head unit back on, then as soon as I click the hose connector back on, I can hear water filling up the rest of the unit and the filter would work as soon as I plug power back on.  See if you can get the 2075 to do the same?



Hmm, thanks for the suggestion, I will give it a shot and report back my findings. Using Installation Set 2 (the pressure side, aka spraybar) helps considerably, as the over-edge bracket has a removable cap which allows you to bleed the air out that way. Its a bit difficult to explain so I will try and provide some photos.

Just in case anyone is interested, I have just purchased another 2075 for a different 125L tank, and I am pleased to say that AquaEssentials (one of our sponsors) appears to now carry the whole Pro3 family as stock items. Plus, being Aquaessentials you won't be able to fault their service    Suffice to say AE is where my second one came from!


----------



## Dan Crawford

*Re: Eheim Pro 3 2075 Review*

Thats a great review, thanks for taking the time to do it for us


----------



## itstricky11

*Re: Eheim Pro 3 2075 Review*

Pleasure, I am glad people are finding it useful.

When I bought my 2075 I couldn't find very much info on it at all, other than the standard advertising bits so it was a bit of a shot in the dark, but I am so glad I took the gamble.

it11


----------



## sulfur

*Re: Eheim Pro 3 2075 Review*

Hey I just thought of something.  Would you be willing to check the box or filter to see if it says where the 2 units are made?  Germany?  Not that it really matters to me since I'm just 1 step away from ordering a 2075 now (need to confirm the shop is authorized dealer & web price includes media) but I read that some lines (classic series?) are made in China.  It would probably be nice to add that info to your detailed review in case others are wondering.  Cheers.


----------



## davidcmadrid

*Re: Eheim Pro 3 2075 Review*

From what I have read here I believe it is the " Ecco " models only that are outsourced to China and have a reputation for leaks believed associated with poor build quality. I am about to order this filter too as for my tank I think it provides the best bang for the buck and good filtration. I am pushed to find bad words written about it.


----------



## davidcmadrid

*Re: Eheim Pro 3 2075 Review*

Well i just picked my one up from the LFS having told him the best price i could get online ( weazled a 30% discount on his shop price    ). What i failed to " cop " but is clear in the review is the small spray bar which for a planted tank depending on how you are planning flow may be too small. I am going to get something to extend the spray bar as my chosen method at this time is,,, ermm, non Lily with a whopping long spray bar across the back.


----------



## sulfur

*Re: Eheim Pro 3 2075 Review*

Hey Dave congrats.

2075 owners, do you find it noisier than other Eheim models?  Any issue with flow pressure?  I read a review that favored the older 2028 (which I currently own) over the 2075: 
http://bloodparrotcichlid.blogspot.com/ ... eview.html


----------



## itstricky11

*Re: Eheim Pro 3 2075 Review*



			
				sulfur said:
			
		

> Hey I just thought of something.  Would you be willing to check the box or filter to see if it says where the 2 units are made?  Germany?



Yep, Germany. Says so in big letters on both the top and the side of the box.



			
				davidcmadrid said:
			
		

> the small spray bar which for a planted tank depending on how you are planning flow may be too small



Yeah, the included spraybar is a bit pants, and in the 12*12*48 Clearseal tank I installed my first 2075 into, was also a bit of a pain to install. Again, the Installation Set 2 is much, much more flexible in terms of placement and flexibility of install.



			
				sulfur said:
			
		

> 2075 owners, do you find it noisier than other Eheim models?


The only other Eheim I own is an ecco 2232 which I "drop in" whenever I need to run UV for a while so this isn't exactly a fair comparison, however the 2075 is definitely quieter than that by quite some margin, even though I have my Rhinox 5000 underneath it. One of my 2075's is on carpet and one of them is on laminate, but it doesn't appear to make much difference noise-wise.

Hope that covers your questions for the moment, but just holler if you need anything else!

it11
--
edited to clarify what my 2075's sit on


----------



## bazz

*Re: Eheim Pro 3 2075 Review*



			
				itstricky11 said:
			
		

> sulfur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I just thought of something.  Would you be willing to check the box or filter to see if it says where the 2 units are made?  Germany?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Germany. Says so in big letters on both the top and the side of the box.
Click to expand...


so does the ecco pro!


----------



## sulfur

*Re: Eheim Pro 3 2075 Review*

Oh just to add to the knowledge base.  I was at my LFS yesterday and the primer button on their demo 2076e is already *broken*!  I believe on the non 'e' series it is round but on the pro3e series it is a rectangular kinda thing and somebody broke the piece outright!  If you look at the photo closely there is just 1 side (left if viewing from front) that is attached to the head unit and that's where it's been broken off, so if you own one of these I would be extra careful when priming


----------



## itstricky11

*Re: Eheim Pro 3 2075 Review*

I was originally going to get a 2076e because I liked the idea of altering the flow electronically etc. , but then read about all of the problems people were having with them, and that put me off completely. Plus the 2075 was about 25% cheaper too.

If anyone is still looking at the "e" versions, the 2074 was released after the 2076 and 2078 and was meant to solve a lot of the problems that they had, especially the primer. I'll try and dig out some links from my bookmarks to where these things were discussed.

it11


----------



## davidcmadrid

*Re: Eheim Pro 3 2075 Review*

Just to initially report that after 35  hours of working on my 180L I love my 2075 . I do not think i have ever had water this clear.. ever.


----------



## Themuleous

*Re: Eheim Pro 3 2075 Review*

Coolio


----------



## sheri

*Re: Eheim Pro 3 2075 Review*



			
				itstricky11 said:
			
		

> Inspired by the "Gear Guide" section of PFK, I am pleased to finally have something which I can contribute to the UKAPS - my review of the Eheim 2075 External Filter.
> 
> The 2075 is the second largest of the "Pro 3" range of filters, with the 2080 being the largest and it also has two smaller siblings - the 2073 and the 2071. I bought the 2075 shortly after it was launched, and at the time it was not available from any UK suppliers, so mine was imported from Aquaristic in Germany.
> I have had this filter running for about six months now, so I finally feel in a good position to be able to provide some sensible feedback on its performance. Lets get on with the unboxing!
> 
> The unit itself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the box is monsterous. The 500ml bottle of Seachem Prime is provided to give some scale to the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything inside is packed with the normal level of German precision. All of the parts feel well built and exude quality, as I have come to expect from Eheim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the full contents of the box, with the normal green Eheim intake and spraybar outlets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the contents of the little plastic accessories bag - the intake strainer, "shepherds crook" outlet pipe, figure-of-eight hose clamp, spraybar end cap, intake/outlook hooks, rubber feet for the canister, and a bunch of suckers (heh!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the inlet-outlet attachment. It is a cartridge which captures both hoses, and is released by shutting the valve to the "off" position, and then pressing the red button on the front into the casing. The cartridge then just pops up for removal. Also visible at the back is the grey priming button which is great for using whole-palm pressure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top of the canister and pump housing are held fast by one clip on each side, which lift up and out to disengage the pump housing for removal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top of the canister removed, the prefilter tray is visible on top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The prefilter tray takes a single blue foam, and is designed to catch the larger bits before the water passes onto the lower media. In practise, this seems to work really well, as it seems to be the only part of the filter media that I have to clean - once a fortnight seems to be ample for my tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top tray, containing the floss pad, and Eheim SUBSTRATpro, biological media. the cover slots on over the top and hooks into the handles on either side of the tray, keeping the floss pad from being sucked up into the middle of the prefilter tray. Notice how the cover has an oval demarkation in the centre - this is where the prefilter tray slots into it, and the base of the pump housing then slots into the same shape in the prefilter tray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tray two, containing Eheim BioMech
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trays three and four, both containing Eheim Mechpro
> Supplied media in more detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From top to bottom, Mechpro, Biomech and Substratpro. The supplied media is definitely the best media I have ever had supplied with a filter, and is in my opinion better than those shipped with the Tetratec EX 700 and Fluval 305, both of which I have previously used on other tanks. The only problem with the Mechpro is its tendancy to float when cleaning the canister....
> The Biomech is an interesting shape - they are square and much fatter in the middle than the edges, however have a circular indentation on each side to improve their surface area. It is also very porous, providing lots of room for denitrifying bacteria.
> 
> The pump housing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The underside of the pump housing slots into the centre of the prefilter tray, so water travels into the filter, through the prefilter tray, then goes down to the bottom of the canister via a triangular tube formed along the corners of all of the media trays. It is drawn up through the media, and then through a small trapdoor (around the size of a penny piece) in the middle of the prefilter tray. Above you can see the underside of the pump housing with the impeller cover removed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the top of the pump housing with the inlet-outlet cartridge ejected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the cartridge itself. You can clearly see the locking mechanism in the middle which rotates with the flow control valve as it is turned on to lock the cartridge into the canister.
> 
> The Eheim 2075 in use - a six-month view
> 
> When I initially purchased this external canister filter, I had intended to review it almost immediately, however I am glad that I have taken the time to experience it in use in order to be able to provide a users experience.
> 
> The good:
> 
> Overall, the Eheim 2075 has provided exceptional service. The water in the 120L planted tank it is attached to remains crystal clear and completely free of ammonia or nitrite as far as my test kits can tell. I have had no need to change from the media supplied with the unit itself, and I am still using the original floss pad as with careful cleaning it has lasted really well, however is now starting to loose it's shape. I was impressed to find that Eheim supply four floss pads and one blue prefilter pad in a media set (Eheim part #2616710) which has cost me less than Â£7 from an online retailer. Assuming that the floss pads continue to last as long as the first one, Â£7 for two years worth of floss pads is exceptional value for money.
> 
> Flow rates remain high even when the prefilter filter needs cleaning.
> 
> The bad:
> 
> Where Eheim haven't done quite so well is the design of the primer button location - it sits right behind/under the hoses, which being 16/22mm are quite stiff. Also, priming can prove a bit difficult at times, but I found that it makes a real difference to have the pump outlet above the water line when attempting to prime. With the outlet above water level, priming can often be done with two or three pushes of the primer.
> 
> The downright ugly:
> 
> The Eheim standard inlets and outlet are a bit like Marmite, in that either you love them or you hate them. I for one hate them, and have subsequently replaced them with Installation Sets 1 and 2 (Eheim parts #4005300 and #4005310). These have resulted in a much more flexible placement of components, and due to the relatively shallow depth of my tank at 12" and my desire to have my Rhinox diffuser under the intake, I only needed to use one of the three modular sections of the intake tube, allowing me to extend set two by an additional 10cm by utilising a spraybar, intake, spraybar, intake, spraybar layout. Also note that you can purchase additional modules to lengthen the intakes and spraybar with the installation sets - a 20cm extension (two 10cm lenths) costs about Â£5.
> 
> Conclusion
> 
> I will never, ever purchase another brand of external canister. The initial up-front cost was a little steep (about Â£180 inc. delivery) and having used Fluval and Tetratec canisters in the past I was skeptical about the benefits of an Eheim, however I am now a total Eheim convert.
> 
> If you have any questions I will be happy to field them, and I would also be grateful of any constructive criticism you may have of my review as this is the first product review I have ever written!
> 
> Disclaimer
> 
> This review is all my own hard work and copyright, and has been provided exclusively for the benefit of ukaps.org forum members, so please do not plagerise it or my photos by posting it, or portions thereov elsewhere on the internet without my express permission. I will happily provide un-watermarked and original size photographs if asked, however the decision to provide these will remain entirely mine.


Good write up.  i have this model and tried to set it up last night but i cannot prime it using the grey button behind the hoses.  You said lift the pump outlet pipe above the water level.  are you referring to the spray bar with the holes in?  If so my spraybar is already above the water level. I am wondering now if i have a faulty filter.


----------



## itstricky11

*Re: Eheim Pro 3 2075 Review*

Hi Sheri,
Sorry to hear you are having problems priming - but be assured that you will not be the first, and surely not the last to have this problem either.

Is your 2075 directly under the tank, or off to one side? On the 2075's I have, the one directly under the tank is definitely easier to prime than the one next to it. Also, how short have you cut your hoses? I found that leaving excess hose between the tank fittings and the pump (on both inlet and outlet sides) often caused bubbles to form in the curves in the hose. The more direct "straight down" they are, the better.

With regard raising the outlet, it does sound that you have done as I suggested. Are you getting any water down the intake at all? If not, its worth checking that all of the joints on the intake side are sealing properly, both the connection between the intake and the hose, and the hose and the cannister connector. Is much of the intake above the waterline? I also found this to make priming more difficult, but less so with the installation set one.

That gives you a few pointers and things to try and I hope its helpful. Let me know if you would like any further details or photo's on how I have things set up.

Regards,

IT11


----------



## sheri

*Re: Eheim Pro 3 2075 Review*



			
				itstricky11 said:
			
		

> Hi Sheri,
> Sorry to hear you are having problems priming - but be assured that you will not be the first, and surely not the last to have this problem either.
> 
> Is your 2075 directly under the tank, or off to one side? On the 2075's I have, the one directly under the tank is definitely easier to prime than the one next to it. Also, how short have you cut your hoses? I found that leaving excess hose between the tank fittings and the pump (on both inlet and outlet sides) often caused bubbles to form in the curves in the hose. The more direct "straight down" they are, the better.
> 
> With regard raising the outlet, it does sound that you have done as I suggested. Are you getting any water down the intake at all? If not, its worth checking that all of the joints on the intake side are sealing properly, both the connection between the intake and the hose, and the hose and the cannister connector. Is much of the intake above the waterline? I also found this to make priming more difficult, but less so with the installation set one.
> 
> That gives you a few pointers and things to try and I hope its helpful. Let me know if you would like any further details or photo's on how I have things set up.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> IT11


thanks for responding.  i finally managed to prime the filter after pressing the prime button several hundred times. my filter is under my tank and it was easier to prime standing behind the filter than it was standing in front.  I am not too fond of the spraybar which is not breaking the whole of the  water surface.  It is also splashing my lights and i am not sure if this will eventually damage them. if i drill the wholes bigger should this create less of a splash?  my tank is 200 litres and i have 190 litres in it.  i suppose i could also drop the water level to prevent the splash hitting the lights?


----------



## itstricky11

*Re: Eheim Pro 3 2075 Review*

As I said in my original post, I did away with the original fittings of the 2075, and replaced them with the Installation Sets 1+2 which are much more flexible in flow position and speed. You may find that much of your problem is solved if you point your spraybar down some more, or as you say you could drill the holes slightly larger in the bar. Some people drill additional holes into their spraybars 90 degrees around from and between the manufacturers holes to provide some direct downward flow below the spraybar to help eliminate dead spots.

Using Installation Set 2 and some additional extensions, my spraybar runs the whole length of the back of my tank (4 ft). I used a combination of spraybar extensions and non-spraybar extensions in order to keep the output pressure up. This has led to a very even flow through the length of the tank that I am very happy with, and seems to provide the nutrients where they are needed. My spraybar is below the waterline and points almost directly horizontally across the tank, rippling the surface to aid gaseous exchange. If you would like any additional details on the installation sets, I'll happily go into more detail or provide photo's. I would post links to them, but I am not sure on forum rules of "approved" suppliers, nor would I wish to step on the toes of any of the forum sponsors. I do think its fair to give the Eheim part numbers however:

Eheim Installation Set One: 4005300
Eheim Installation Set Two: 4005310

Details on the and other Eheim accessories can be found at: http://www.eheim.de/eheim/inhalte/index.jsp?key=liniendetail_27655_ehen

I can however say that the service you will get from Richard at AquaEssentials is outstanding 

IT11


----------



## sheri

*Re: Eheim Pro 3 2075 Review*



			
				itstricky11 said:
			
		

> As I said in my original post, I did away with the original fittings of the 2075, and replaced them with the Installation Sets 1+2 which are much more flexible in flow position and speed. You may find that much of your problem is solved if you point your spraybar down some more, or as you say you could drill the holes slightly larger in the bar. Some people drill additional holes into their spraybars 90 degrees around from and between the manufacturers holes to provide some direct downward flow below the spraybar to help eliminate dead spots.
> 
> Using Installation Set 2 and some additional extensions, my spraybar runs the whole length of the back of my tank (4 ft). I used a combination of spraybar extensions and non-spraybar extensions in order to keep the output pressure up. This has led to a very even flow through the length of the tank that I am very happy with, and seems to provide the nutrients where they are needed. My spraybar is below the waterline and points almost directly horizontally across the tank, rippling the surface to aid gaseous exchange. If you would like any additional details on the installation sets, I'll happily go into more detail or provide photo's. I would post links to them, but I am not sure on forum rules of "approved" suppliers, nor would I wish to step on the toes of any of the forum sponsors. I do think its fair to give the Eheim part numbers however:
> 
> Eheim Installation Set One: 4005300
> Eheim Installation Set Two: 4005310
> 
> Details on the and other Eheim accessories can be found at: http://www.eheim.de/eheim/inhalte/index.jsp?key=liniendetail_27655_ehen
> 
> I can however say that the service you will get from Richard at AquaEssentials is outstanding
> 
> IT11


Hi i would like to see pictures.  Also does it matter if the spray is splashing the lights?


----------



## itstricky11

*Re: Eheim Pro 3 2075 Review*

I am working through this weekend, but I will try and get some shots in the evenings.

RE water on your lights: all aquarium electrics (and any electrics to be installed over or near water) have to be certified to a certain standard by law to be sold in the UK. Depending on your light fitting and the age of it, you should find that it has either been rated "IP65" or "IP67". These standards relate to the "International Protection" or "Ingress protection" rating of the product, and the higher the number is, the "better" the offered protection. Full details on the IP system of rating products can be found here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IP_Code

While some may technically consider it safe for an IP67-rated light fitting to be regularly coming into contact with water, I always prefer to err on the side of caution with electricity and water. Getting zapped by mains voltage hurts a lot, and it would almost certainly be the end of your little aquatic friends!  

You should be able to re-orient your spraybar to prevent splashing of your light fittings, or depending if your tank is set up to take them, you may wish to look at aquarium cover glasses - these act as a barrier between the aquarium and the lights, and have the added benefit of cutting down water loss through evaporation too. I have T5 bulbs which have been subjected to the mist caused by an airstone underneath, and due to my hard water I have limescale buildup on the tube, so that is also worth considering. Limescale = less light to your plants.

When it comes to water and electricity, always, always, always err on the side of caution, and consult a qualified electrician if you are unsure of anything.

Hope this helps - I'll try and get some shots of my Installation Set configurations this weekend for you.

IT11


----------



## Neophyte

*Re: Eheim Pro 3 2075 Review*

I'm using a 2227 with installation sets 1 & 2. I have the spray bar about 1" below the water surface with the water jets angled slightly upwards. The jets hit the surface about 25% of the way across the tank & causes a nice ripple. I did it this way, because having the bar above the water & angled down, caused quite a bit of water noise - quite distracting in a living room environment. Plus, you also get the water splashing on the lighting tubes if you don't have a condensation tray.


----------



## mfcphil

*Re: Eheim Pro 3 2075 Review*

will this be ok for a 240l planted tank?


----------



## itstricky11

*Re: Eheim Pro 3 2075 Review*

Hi mfcphil,
Eheim themselves rate this for tanks up to 600l, however the "quoted" output is 1250lph. If you work on the basis that in a planted tank you want to aim for 10x turnover per hour, then you need to either be looking for a filter with an output of 2400 lph, or you want two of these.

If it was me, I would be considering a filter such as the FX5 for a tank of 240l. I have a colleague with a 500l non-planted community tank and he is very happy with his FX5, but others here would be better suited to comment on that canister than I.

Regards,

IT11


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: Eheim Pro 3 2075 Review*

This filter can run a 240l tank, but as plants grow in this will not be enough. So for a joungle like tank a 2000lph needed.
will have problems with the flow and the co2 distribution otherwise. also the water quality is really measurable between 1200 and 2000lph on a tank like thiss. with 1200lph you will have more problems with brown algae, colored water etc.

the filter otherwise is a great one.


----------



## mcbrix

*Re: Eheim Pro 3 2075 Review*

hi I just ordered a 2075 from aquaristic you review is great  my probem is cant seem to get the picture .I get a x and the word image and when I press the x nothing shows great wording and alot of help thanks


----------



## mfcphil

*Re: Eheim Pro 3 2075 Review*

just put Eheim Pro 3 2075 in google image search


----------



## itstricky11

*Re: Eheim Pro 3 2075 Review*

oh dear - it looks like all of my images have disappeared! I shall try and get that resolved ASAP.

IT11


----------



## itstricky11

*Re: Eheim Pro 3 2075 Review*

Fixed - Apologies for the temporary interruption to normal service!

IT11


----------



## mcbrix

*Re: Eheim Pro 3 2075 Review*

thanks alot itsricky11 your reveiw is even better with the pictures how  much higher then filter did  you drill the holes in your cabinet to pass inlet outlet pipes.my cabinet is abount 60cm high thanks for your help


----------



## itstricky11

*Re: Eheim Pro 3 2075 Review*

Hi McBrix,
Unfortunately the cabinets on one of my aquariums is too small to house the 2075 (48x12x12, 120l non-brand), and on the other (Rio 125) I do not want to remove (or raise) the shelf, so on each I have the filter sat off to one side of the cabinet.

The top of the primer button is 45cm from the ground, but you want a good 10cm clearance on top of that to remove the hose connector as it comes vertically out of the top of the housing. I would cut holes right at the top of the back of your cabinet.

IT11


----------



## mcbrix

*Re: Eheim Pro 3 2075 Review*

thanks  for help


----------



## jmkgreen

*Re: Eheim Pro 3 2075 Review*

FWIW I've had a 2075 running since last summer. I've cleaned it once! I paid Â£144 including 10% off at Zooplus.

The spray bar is mounted on the left hand side wall, shooting water across the top of the tank left-to-right as you look at it. I can't hear it with the cabinet door closed. I am very happy with it - the media included is very good stuff too.

I'm about to take delivery of a JBL CristalProfi e1500 - I'll try and post a comparison photo of their sizes.


----------



## mcbrix

*Re: Eheim Pro 3 2075 Review*

hi again what size instalation kits did you use 12/16 or 16/22 thanks again


----------



## jmkgreen

*Re: Eheim Pro 3 2075 Review*

The kits for these are 16/22mm.


----------



## itstricky11

*Re: Eheim Pro 3 2075 Review*

Hi mcbrix,
The installation sets are, as jmkgreen correctly points out, the 16/22mm ones.

The eheim part numbers for these sets are: #4005300 and #4005310

Please let me know if I can be of any further assistance


----------



## bogwood

*Re: Eheim Pro 3 2075 Review*

A very helpful review, and good supporting comments.  
Having used eheims for many years, i had no hesitation in buying one for my 130ltr tank.
I to have fitted the Installation pipework, and enjoy the greater flexibility it gives, especially with bends/t pieces/jets etc.
Its been running 2 months, and no problems. Not a great fan of the priming system.


----------



## itstricky11

Original post updated


----------



## Radik

Thanks I was considering it and reading some German reviews at zooplus.de people were not happy so this is to confirm it is s...t product. I hope you solve your issues soon. Cheers


----------



## mdhardy01

Hi 
I have had the same problem
After reading the review I bought two 2075's having had eheims in the past
After about 11 months both started leaking
I returned them to my lfs that I have been going to for years so have a good relationship with  they returned the units 
And swapped them for a 2180+ media set as I had to buy a fx5 to replace the 2075's whilst they were sent away
My lfs told me that they had been told by Eheim that the problem was with the tap conector locking mechanism
The plastic seals that were used shrunk after about 6/9 months and so started to leak
This problem only affects the 71's 73's and 75's as the 2180/2080 have a different locking system.
I have also noticed that some of the online sellers are now selling a newer version of these filters which makes me think that maybe Eheim have sorted out the problem they are also now selling thermo versions of these filters 
I don't think that this should put anyone off buying Eheim I think they are still a premium product and are very well made. All manufacturers have a problem at some time with there products( just look at Toyota ) but as long as the company sorts out the problem for existing customers and corrects the fault on older and new models and learns by there mistake then I don't think they should be written off
Many thanks 
Matt


----------



## itstricky11

Hi Matt,
I think there inlies my problem - I don't feel as if I have been properly looked after by Eheim, and that is especially galling considering the considerable cost of these units. To take nearly three months to resolve the first issue I had when I made it clear just how much water it was leaking, is to my mind unacceptable. I genuinely got the impression from dealing with their technical support that they just didn't care.

I work in a service industry, and had I provided my customers with the level of support I received from Eheim, some serious questions would be being asked.

I don't want to give the impression that I have the disposable income to make the decision to dump these units lightly, but I have become so disenfranchised that I feel I have little option.

It11


----------



## Radik

Eheim being premium product for premium price should not have this problem at first and customer support must be tip top. For example I was dealing with B&W speaker support last year (they are in the UK) and even not having them under warranty they offered help and replacement parts promptly and cheap. Now that's how it should be.


----------



## mdhardy01

I tank the service is a problem and I would be Inclined to point that out in an email
I think the analogy between eheim and b&w works to a degree but what you have to remember
is that eheim are a large company probably dealing with a world wide audience 
whereas b&w are a small manufacturer all fo there products are handbuilt
and not mass produced
That should not give eheim an excuse though and I think there customer service could be better
Have you contacted John Allen who distribute eheim for the uk?
Matt


----------



## bogwood

As a eheim 2075 owner should i be worried/concerned that in due course mine will start to leak.  

I know there are several on the forum who have them, has this happened to you?

Ive used Eheims for longer than i care to remember, and so far have not experienced a problem. Is this about to change :?:


----------



## mdhardy01

How long have you had it?


----------



## bogwood

Purchased April last year, so been running 9 mths.


----------



## mdhardy01

Just keep an eye on it especially after a clean out that's when mine started to leak
Matt


----------



## HarrietHippo

Thanks for posting the updated review and other ppls feedback - has proved most useful in diagnosing the cause of the watery carpet around my tank + 12 month old eheim 2075   Sounds like a pity a product recall wasnt ordered as this is a ticking timebomb.


----------



## itstricky11

Harriet,

Sorry to hear that you have had the same problem with yours.

I have been wondering whether we would be able to establish a common factor with our leaking Eheims, whether it be design flaw or co2-based seal damage. If anyone who has suffered this issue could please post to say whether they are running co2 injection, approximate ppm if they are and normal tank ph, maybe we can draw some conclusions.

Eheim still have not contacted me about sending the leaking pump head back to them, so I am going to strip it down and post the photos here soon.

It11


----------



## HarrietHippo

Hi there
Was going to update this thread with my experiences ...
I had excellent customer service from (New Zealand's) Eheim wholesale / distributor. They said it was a fault on some units and had replaced their stock some time ago. I got a full replacement head couriered to my door within 36hours. Nice.

It11, I was injecting C02, but via an atomizer just before return outlet hit the spray bar. Ppm co2 assumed 30ish as 4dkh drop checker lime greenish for 7 hours/day in 215 litre tank. Mine leaked as did yours, build up of water in the head unit and 4 corner struts, exiting via power cord inlet and around corner housing. Hard to pinpoint! Eheim didnt want the head back for post mortem so I assume they know the cause already and have fixed it. Might salvage a spare impeller etc.


----------



## karl1987

Mines been leaking the past week after nearly 3 years.  Got some eheim vaseline to put around the seal but the adapter  decided to break when putting it back into the filter and the red button is now jammed and can't push it in no matter what I do,  Ended up putting an old tetratec ex700 filter in with some on the media to the bacteria alive while I just order a new filter.

Might try a JBL CristalProfi e1500 or go back to tetratec again never had a problem with my old ex1200, don't think il get an Eheim for a while now been put off.


----------



## RudeDogg1

It's because the lever isn't fully engaged you need to keep them well lubed. You need to force it across fully with a screw driver or something


----------



## karl1987

Lever is broke, just swings side to side now, button still jammed, think the spring inside it came loose.  Dosent matter now anyway ordered a JBL CristaProfi 1500 from zooplus this morning, hopefully have it by the end of the week.


----------



## Gary Nelson

Hello everyone! i have just taken delivery of the 2075, can anyone advise me in what order you lay your trays of media in? I ask as I am fairly new to this - do I just go as per instructions? or swap them about?

Ideas of what you use as tray orders and where to put carbon, Purigen etc...

Thanks to everyone so far for sharring their knowledge on here - a huge, huge help


----------



## bigmatt

Hello mate and welcome!
Broadly you can put whatever you like in your filter - it really is down to personal choice!
A lot of people on here just run with sintered glass to give maximum surface area whilst maximising flow.  Given most 'scapers like to maximise flow this gives a pretty good result.  I run just sintered glass in mine and i'm always really happy with water clarity etc.
Hope this helps!
Matt


----------



## pembulls

This is my first post so hi everyone, I'm looking at buying a 2075 at the momment , but after reading through this I am not so sure , how can you tell if the 2075 is the newer one that has this leaking problem sorted , I have managed to source one for £161 which isn't bad , but I don't want end up with a leaking unit shortly after 12mnths.


----------



## pembulls

Just an update on my previous post , I just have spoken to John Allen a UK Distributor for Eheim , and asked about the leaking issues with this series of pumps , he was a cracking bloke to talk to and told me that Eheim know about the problem and updated these units in August last year , so Ehiem hope this has resolved the issue (time will tell). I am going to order one today as I feel a little more confident now that at least I have some one to go back to if there are issues in the future.


----------



## swackett

Just to post my experience....

My 2075 leaked last July, I spoke to John at John Allen (who was fantastic person) and he told me that Eheim were aware of the issue and he replaced my filter head with a brand new one under the guarantee.

As the filter has been available since July 2009 he did not need a receipt either as the Eheim filters come with a 3 year guarantee so the 2075's are covered up to July 2012.


----------



## Gary Nelson

viper3770 said:
			
		

> Hello everyone! i have just taken delivery of the 2075, can anyone advise me in what order you lay your trays of media in? I ask as I am fairly new to this - do I just go as per instructions? or swap them about?
> 
> Ideas of what you use as tray orders and where to put carbon, Purigen etc...
> 
> Thanks to everyone so far for sharring their knowledge on here - a huge, huge help




So do you leave all the black plastic noodles in the trays then? 
I have the round ceramic balls at the bottom, then the flat square ceramics in the tray above, then black plastic noodles with a bag of purigen, then in the last tray (top) the rest of the black plastic noodles with a bag of carbon.

Is this totally wrong?


----------



## mdhardy01

Wrong way round 
Noodles at the bottom then squares then balls at the top
Matt


----------



## Gary Nelson

Really? I know it says different from how I have mine at the moment to the picture on the box - just that I was told by where I had the filter from to have the balls at the bottom - what difference do you think it would make? if I were to swap them around now, could it affect anything do you think?

Gary


----------



## mdhardy01

Won't affect anything to swap now
If you think that th water enters the head unit then drops down to the bottom to then come up through the media
The idea of the noodles is to get as much milk out of the water before it hits the bio media then it gets a final polish through the fine floss pad
Matt


----------



## Gary Nelson

Matt, thanks for this info - would you mind telling me how yours is set up, as to regards where you have the white pad, carbon etc?

Cheers,
Gary


----------



## mdhardy01

Hi Gary
Don't have mine anymore my two were leakers so swapped both for a 2180
However when I had them setup I had the black noodles in the bottom then the squares then the balls the White pad went onto of the balls and the blue pad goes right at the top this is the first part of the filter process catching all large particles 
If using carbon/purigen I would remove half of the balls and place it in the top tray as this is the cleanest and last( apart from the White pad) part off the filtration process
The black noodles are ok but do float which can be a pain at cleaning time but the advantage is that when you clean the filter all the muck is left in the canister as the noodles float up and leave it behind.
Hope that helps
Matt


----------



## bigpig

Are these filters really that bad?
Looking for a filter to set up my 320l osaka again. I want something with more flow than the 405 that came with it. 
But every filter google seems to leak or have people complaining about :/ 2075/ex1200/jble1500  Got around a 200 pound budget


----------



## mdhardy01

Fx5 ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## revival

Hello,

My Eheim 2075 recently started leaking after running fine for about over a month.  After reading this thread i immediately tried using silicone grease on the seal on the lid.  It is still leaking!  What should i try next?  I have no idea how to take the lid apart and i want to make sure i do it correctly.  I noticed that it doesnt have normal screws too.  I need to get a screwdriver with the "star" tip.  I tried setting set the filter 3 times after using the grease and trying to make sure the lid was on properly but its still leaking and i dont know what to do next.  Any advice?  Thank you in advance.


----------



## mdhardy01

Take it back to the retailer or contact eheim for a replacement head unit
Taking it apart will invalidate your warranty 
Eheim are aware of the fault and should replace the head unit
Matt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## revival

Unfortunately my Eheim was bought used.  So im pretty much screwed when it comes to the warranty.  It worked fine till i couldnt get it primed and i found out it was eaiser to get it going if i emptied some of the water out.  Ever since then it leaks near one of the latches.  So far i only added silicone grease to the lid.  I wanted to know what to do next.  I have a 2028 and taking it apart was fairly easy and i was able to get to the o-ring.  Some people in this thread have taken their apart and i wanted advice on how to do so.  Another thing i dont get is why is there not regular screws for this unit.

Also each time i removed the lid of the filter, it is filled with water and pours out all over the place.  Is this normal?  I dont remember that happening the first time when i removed the head of the filter.  I could be wrong.  Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

bigpig said:
			
		

> Are these filters really that bad?
> Looking for a filter to set up my 320l osaka again. I want something with more flow than the 405 that came with it.
> But every filter google seems to leak or have people complaining about :/ 2075/ex1200/jble1500  Got around a 200 pound budget



Hehe. Imho the best thing to cure that roblem is not to think about the leaking filters.
If you google any problem in the world you will find it for sure. Someone somewhere had it leaking broken etc...
The majority will be fine though.
So far i have used at least 10 filters and the only one I had a problem with (minor) was the first and only one I got from new. All others were second hand.
So. Maybe if it tend to be a problematic it will leak weather in the beginning or shortly after that. If it runs smooth for some time then it will most definitely last years.
With a budget of 200 i would get myself at least 3-4 filters in good working order from ebay 
Just my experience and hope this helps


----------



## pjf220

> Unfortunately my Eheim was bought used. So im pretty much screwed when it comes to the warranty.



Not really, It's a known issue and as the 2071/3/5 range was introduced July 2009, the oldest ones are still under warranty until July 2012. Speak to John Allan direct, perhaps not mention you bought second hand unless asked, just focus on the leaking issue. 

I bought 2 2073's for myself and a 2075 for my friend, lost the receipt so thought I was up that certain creek with not a paddle in sight. Called my retailer where I bought them, he spoke to John Allan who confirmed the problem and without any quibble, three new heads were sent out to me. I said I wasn't aware my friend's one was leaking as yet, but was concerned it would do at any time, didn't even argue, just said they would replace all three.

Aparently people were not returning the old heads so they started incurring costs so now they will either ask you to return the head and they will send a new one in return, or you can pay a deposit, they send a new head and then you send the old one back and then they refund your deposit. The only cost to yourself is the cost of sending the old heads back, but the only other option is to go and buy a brand new filter, so it's a lot cheaper to get them replaced under warrantly.

If your's is not leaking, I'd still speak to them and raise your concerns if you bought new before Aug 2010. Once you get out of the 3 year warranty that's it, you lost your chance to get it fixed free.

Just thought I'd post this up as I find it annoying when you have a problem, search the net and discover loads of people all with the same issue, but no answers to a definitive fix.


----------



## faizal

I just spoke to Mr Kenny Ng,....he appears to be in charge of Eheim Customer Service here in Malaysia. He claims the leakage problem is mainly due to poor o-ring maintanence by the customers. I asked him if he would be able to replace the pump head if there should be a leak & the filter is under warranty but he said no. 

I just don't get it. 

I was almost going to get a 2071 . But if external filters are basically just "a pump in a bucket" ,....then why spend mega bucks on premium quality filters when you don't get the appropriate backing for the money that you put in.


----------



## youmustcomply

Guys,
Thought I would just share my experience.
My filter started leaking slightly, so I promptly ordered some new seals. These arrived and were fitted, no difference. Leak was slowing getting worse. I contacted John Allan by email on the Sunday. I bought this filter second hand of a friend, so had no receipt.
It got to the point it was leaking 5 litres of water every 3 hours.

29/05/2011 - Emailed John Allen aquariums regarding my leaking filter.
30/05/2011 - bank holiday
31/05/2011 - Received email back asking me to send them the leaking head unit.
1/06/2011 - Posted head unit back on a next day service
07/06/2011 - Received my replacement head unit. Brand new.

During this time, I was not asked for a receipt once. 

Personally I'm very happy that it got resolved quickly and promptly by John Allan. 

Thanks

Jon


----------

